# Where can I buy a lagging jacket?



## Maread (10 Dec 2008)

I've heard Woodies sell them but there's none near where I live.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mucker Man (10 Dec 2008)

Hi Maread, you don't say where you are based, but I bought mine in MD O'Shea's in Ballincollig in Cork. There are a couple of different sizes depending on you tank size.


----------



## Maread (10 Dec 2008)

Thanks for your reply Mucker Man.  I'm based in Dublin, South Side


----------



## Simeon (10 Dec 2008)

Go to any plumbers merchants ....... or most builders suppliers. If it is a good, comfortable, warm jacket for your other half, try Louis Copeland


----------



## darraghj (11 Dec 2008)

uniqe in the ilac centre


----------

